# Transmisor de TV (1.3 Watts) LM1889



## lsedr (Ago 28, 2010)

Transmisor de TV con LM1889

en breve las fotos de mi tx, que por cierto me funciona bien, a tope...

http://xtronic.org/circuit/potent-circuit-transmitter-of-communitarian-tv-lm1889/


----------



## joakiy (Ago 29, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> Transmisor de TV con LM1889
> 
> en breve las fotos de mi tx, que por cierto me funciona bien, a tope...
> 
> http://xtronic.org/circuit/potent-circuit-transmitter-of-communitarian-tv-lm1889/



Sabes igual que todos que ese circuito no podrá jamás en la vida entregar 1,3W. Amigo, aquí entra mucha gente que no tiene los mismos conocimientos en electrónica que tienes tú, y publicar montajes mintiendo sobre sus características me parece jugar con las ilusiones de la gente.

Sin acritud.


----------



## lsedr (Ago 29, 2010)

bueno pues quisas me exprese mal, pero me refiero a que el datasheet del LM1889 dice que tiene 1.3 watts de total disipacion en el factor trabajo/temperatura. pero realmente la potencia de este tx hay que amplificarla porque es de baja potencia

buena observacion joakiy

Pero me funciona muy bien y alcanza buenas distancias. sigo ajustandolo, aunque la imagen se ve muy bien y el audio es excelente.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 29, 2010)

Hola, respecto a la potencia de salida... Q3 es un BD135... aunque yo lo tengo visto para audio y fuentes de alimentación más que nada... creo que no da para radio y mucho menos vhf. Está bien empleado ese transistor? En el caso de emplear un 2n2218 (mi viejo caballito de batallas jeje) la potencia máxima sería de unos 800mw (siempre y cuando esté correctamente excitado).


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 30, 2010)

Un BD 135 para VHF???? 

Según mis conocimientos, ese transistor trabaja adecuadamente en bajas frecuencias.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 30, 2010)

la verdad que ese transistor se utiliza para tv tambien, segun lo vi en datasheet de la pagina de nte, les paso el pdf, ahora segun dice que trabaja como salida vertical. ahora no se quetal se desempeña este transistor transmision

pueden entrar aqui a buscar los datasheet http://nte01.nteinc.com/nte/NTExRefSemiProd.nsf/$$Search?OpenForm


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 30, 2010)

puede ser... recuerdo que en "lineal 1w no tune" o algo así se llama el tema, habían planteado la posibilidad de usar un bd139... pero cuando pregunté sobre si esa afirmación era correcta nunca me respondieron.

en la hoja de datos que das no dice nada que sea para rf...


----------



## lsedr (Ago 30, 2010)

Aqui mas informacion sobre este circuito 

http://vrtp.ru/index.php?act=categories&CODE=article&article=1959


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 31, 2010)

cual sería el valor de L1?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 31, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> en la hoja de datos que das no dice nada que sea para rf...



por eso digo que no se cual sera su desempeño en transmision, pues no dice nada de rf.



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> cual sería el valor de L1?



La L1 formado por 40 vueltas de hilo esmaltado fino (30 a 34) en la forma de 5 mm de diámetro y 18 mm de altura, con núcleo de ferrita ajustable. La forma de esta bobina se pueden obtener en las radios y televisiones de edad.

fuente: google traslate


----------



## lsedr (Ago 31, 2010)

Una aclaracion muchachos, hay varios tx con el mismo LM1889, pero el que construi no es el que puse arriba como post del tema, el que monte es la version que sale en la revista Saber Electronica, el cual usa solo 3 transistores BC548, y es parecido al segundo que puse.

Ahora montare el primero, el de arriba, ya que veo que tiene una salida mas potente porque usa como salida rf un Q de salida vertical de tv.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 31, 2010)

Ahora montare el primero, el de arriba, ya que veo que tiene una salida mas potente porque usa como salida rf un Q de salida vertical de tv.[/QUOTE]

y eso que significa?


----------



## lsedr (Ago 31, 2010)

mas potencias DJ

Yo creo que este Tx da la talla, pues con ese Q3 de salida de RF sera una buena potencia, lo estare montando...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 31, 2010)

si es como decis deberías estar en la potencia que planteas... aunque de cualquier forma sería mucho transistor (capaz de entregar unos 12w)


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 1, 2010)

solo me falta conseguir el lm1889, lo consigo y lo armo, vamos a ver si funciona, los componentes son de bajo costo, solo me falta el integrado, cuando lo empiece a montar levantare fotografias del circuito, esperemos que funcione


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 1, 2010)

el lm1889 aca lo consigo como a $60... una locura sabiendo que tranquilamente se puede reemplazar por un transistor jeje


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 1, 2010)

es muy costoso, 60 ya suma, pero vere que hago


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 1, 2010)

Electrónica Liniers lo tiene más barato... a menos de 5 dólares... http://electronicaliniers.com.ar/producto_detalle_1.php?producto_id=21411&paginado=0

De cualquier manera, el circuito tanque de la portadora principal hay que hacerlo, también el de la subportadora de audio... así que si bien este integrado debe hacer algo que no estoy teniendo en cuenta, sigo pensando que un transistor de algunos centavos puede cumplir la misma función. Revisen el post del transmisor de tv de 12mw... ahí estamos tratando un poco más a fondo las demás posibilidades...


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 1, 2010)

gracias por la info DJ_Glenn. la verdad 15.26 pesos es muy poco comparando con 60.


----------



## webfree (Sep 1, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, respecto a la potencia de salida... Q3 es un BD135... aunque yo lo tengo visto para audio y fuentes de alimentación más que nada... creo que no da para radio y mucho menos vhf. Está bien empleado ese transistor? En el caso de emplear un 2n2218 (mi viejo caballito de batallas jeje) la potencia máxima sería de unos 800mw (siempre y cuando esté correctamente excitado).


 
Hola
con conocimientos de estrenado hobbista  que apenas lograba identificar el 
código de colores asi como dar valor a los condensadores me pude armar un 
transmisor de fm 88 - 108mhz VCO-1W , allá por esos años, les comento que 
despues de pelear con los armónicos, interferencias y estabilidad logré 
optimizar dicho transmisor con tres etapas, lo amplifiqué a 4W empleando para 
ello sólo componentes convencionales C828,D400,BD135...  02-BD paralelo para 1W.
una experiencia pero aunque es para audio o corriente en rf baja frecuencia me funcionó.


----------



## lsedr (Sep 2, 2010)

Bueno, yo termine de ajustar mi tx, y es impresionante la calidad del  video y el audio. estare probando la distancia que abarca en mi barrio.  Recuerden que la version que monte es la version de Saber Electronica y  no usa la etapa de salida de RF como el que esta de primero en este  post.

Estare haciendo la version del post tambien, esta semana...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 2, 2010)

o sea que el bd135 va bien para rf?


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 2, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> Bueno, yo termine de ajustar mi tx, y es impresionante la calidad del  video y el audio. estare probando la distancia que abarca en mi barrio.  Recuerden que la version que monte es la version de Saber Electronica y  no usa la etapa de salida de RF como el que esta de primero en este  post.
> 
> Estare haciendo la version del post tambien, esta semana...



deja algunas fotos del tx montado o el diagrama, asi tambien lo hacemos nosotros.


----------



## lsedr (Sep 2, 2010)

Aqui estan las fotos...tienen poca resolucion pues las tome con un cel. 




http://www.4shared.com/photo/YuFWFSvc/Tx_TV_LM1889_Foto_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/q3YtwLoq/Tx_TV_LM1889_Foto_2.html

Aqui el circuito ...http://www.4shared.com/photo/tvDjq7RU/TX_Tv_LM1889_Circuito.html
Aqui el pcb...http://www.4shared.com/photo/v8opLx9Z/TX_Tv_LM1889_PCB.html


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 3, 2010)

gracias por el dato, pues vere si tambien puedo armarlo, este mes de agosto me dejo en el fondo economicamente hablando, pero si puedo me voy a comprar los componentes y lo armare, parece prometedor, te a quedado bien el circuito.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 3, 2010)

que alcanse obtuviste? en que canal? cómo calculaste y confeccionaste la antena?


----------



## lsedr (Sep 3, 2010)

- Lo puse a trabajar en el canal 3. En breve saldre a revisar el alcance que tiene...
Pero estoy satisfecho con este transmisor, pues aqui me costo solo 2 dollares el LM1889, tuve suerte pues solo quedaba uno.
- El ajuste me llevo unas horas, cuando me devuelvan mi camara pondre una foto de mejor resolucion...

- La antena que estoy utilizando es una que hice para un Tx de FM para la frecuencia de 108 Mhz, pero solo estoy utilizando un solo lado del dipolo, a manera vertical y me dio resultado.

- Use dos resistencias en serie de 39 Ohm, en cambio de las de 82 Ohm.

- Use cilicon para pegar L2, que es la bobina osciladora.

- La R11 es una R variable de 100K debido a que es mejor para ajustar correctamente el nivel de audio.

- Use una cajita metalica, pues para que toda la Rf salga por la antena, sin armonicos ni interferencias externas ni internas.

((( El circuito se puede ampliar a una potencia de 10w con un BGD702 fabricado por la Phillips )))

- Los detalles de L1 y L2 aparecen arriba donde estan las fotos, ya que las saque con mi scanner directamente desde la Revista Saber Electronica. No 225. 

Construi la bobina L2 (osciladora), dandole 40 vueltas de hilo de cobre esmaltado. Ese hilo lo consegui en un motor pequeno de 12v de un carrito de juguete. 

L1 solo tiene dos o tres vueltas. Los demas detalles estan en las fotos que puse arriba. 
L1 y L2 las saque de un Radio CB (27 Mhz) de comunicacion 11 Metros. Solo tuve que modificar L1 pues L2 la coloque tal y como la saque del radio, pues solo tiene 3 vueltas de cable de cobre de 0.5 mm


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 3, 2010)

podrías dar detalles de como hiciste L1?


----------



## lsedr (Sep 3, 2010)

ya puse las indicaciones, mas adelante subire mas info sobre la etapa de potencia de 10 W para este TX de TV.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Sep 4, 2010)

interesante lsedr, esperare ancioso las demas fotos para ver mejor como te quedo el circuito


----------



## lsedr (Sep 4, 2010)

Etapa de potencia de 10 Watts

http://www.4shared.com/photo/iJj3SiMf/Etapadepotencia1.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/4T9QHfZs/Etapadepotencia2.html


----------



## javieromero (Sep 7, 2010)

no se pueden ver en mi PC las imagenes trate de subirlo de nuevo


----------



## lsedr (Sep 7, 2010)

ok. Aqui esta todo el proyecto....
http://www.4shared.com/file/GajDvz_p/TX_de_TV_con__LM1889.html


----------



## lsedr (Sep 28, 2010)

Aqui esta todo el proyecto....
http://www.4shared.com/file/GajDvz_p...n__LM1889.html


----------



## magolobo (Nov 10, 2010)

hola amigo tu proyecto es interesante estoy haciendo el mismo el este q publicas es de la revsta saber electronica esta muy interesante pero tengo un problema con el BB102 no lo consigo por ningun lado. en contre este circuito q es muy parecido al q estoy haciendo 
http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transtv2.htm
podria sustituir ese diodo por el q aparece en ese link por el BB119 si no puede te agradeceria q si tienes informacion sobre cual puede ser su remplazo q la compartas. 
Gracias


----------



## lsedr (Nov 11, 2010)

Si se puede claro.

Si no logras conseguir los varicap, puedes usar dos diodos 1N4003 en paralelo


----------



## magolobo (Nov 11, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> Si se puede claro.
> 
> Si no logras conseguir los varicap, puedes usar dos diodos 1N4003 en paralelo




Gracias amigo por tu pronta respuesta


----------



## lsedr (Nov 11, 2010)

ok amigo, cualquier duda me indicas


----------



## magolobo (Nov 17, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> ok amigo, cualquier duda me indicas



hola ya tengo todo el circuito armado con excepcion de q las bobinas me estan dando problemas se q las bobinas las tengo q hacer yo mismo con un numero de bueltas determinando, pero no se donde conseguir las hormas con un nucle de ferrita e preguntado en las electronicas y eso no lo venden. las e buscado en aparatos viejos q tengo dañados como tv y radio y tampoco. sabes alguna forma q sea facil de hacer con un material q sea facil de conseguir.
una pregunta mas jajajaja este circuito solo funciona con televisores viejos de esos de los de antes q eran con perilla q habia q cambiarle el canal manualmente o funciona con los televisores de ahora los digitales?
 Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## javieromero (Nov 17, 2010)

porque no intentar con un lapiz grafito como horma ojo tiene que ser redondo


----------



## lsedr (Nov 18, 2010)

Saludos

Con respecto a las hormas, las dos que use se las saque a un radio de comunicacion de 27 mhz CB (11 metros).

Pero podes intentar con una jeringa plasctica como esta http://www.google.com.do/imgres?imgurl=http://www.equiposparamedicos.com.mx/store/images/uploads/jeringas_terumo.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.equiposparamedicos.com.mx/store/index.php%3Fact%3DviewProd%26productId%3D88&usg=__C1IOWZy_Nfqtv4xNusGNL4DJ6R8=&h=268&w=390&sz=11&hl=es&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=pAP_eGASALw61M:&tbnh=144&tbnw=196&prev=/images%3Fq%3Djeringa%2B10%2Bmm%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D581%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=525&ei=FL3kTOKpBcL7lwe15a2jCw&oei=FL3kTOKpBcL7lwe15a2jCw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=144&ty=78

y ademas en radio fm sacas la ferrita que necesitas y las colocas dentro de la jeringa.

es un poquito incomodo, pero se puede hacer.


----------



## magolobo (Nov 18, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> Con respecto a las hormas, las dos que use se las saque a un radio de comunicacion de 27 mhz CB (11 metros).
> 
> ...



Gracias por la ayuda ya solucione el problema las bobinas las saque de un tv blanco y negro dañado q tenia un vecino. ya lo probé pero no pasa nada solo cuando le doy vueltas a la bobina L1 solo se distorciona un poco la imagen de la TV en el canal 4 "no es un canal libre" intente en el canal 3 pero pasa lo mismo. este proyecto funciona como las consolas de video juegos de antes polystation me acuerdo q cuando jugaba en la tv de la casa, el veciono de al lado podia ver el juego en el canal 3.
hay algo q no entiendo en la parte de la antena le tengo q añadir una antena telescopica o solo le pongo una salida RF "para captar una mejor señal" me puedes explicar lo de la antena esa parte no la entiendo.
jajaja inventando conecte la antena del tv en la salida de la antena del trasnmisor note q salia la imagen pero en el canal 7 pero no tenia audio pero solo salia en la tv en donde lo estaba probando.
a qui pongo la imagen del proyecto de donde me estoy guiando aclaro no es de mi proyecto.
hay se nota claramente q hay una salida RF lo q no entiendo a ba conectado hay la antena del Tv y a la ves conectada a la tele o una antena independiente solo para el trasmisor.
http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/tx_tv_lm1889_foto_11ci35oh.jpg.html###
A gradezco de antemano cualquiera ayuda q me puedan brindar cualquier miembro del foro que quiera colaborar estaré muy agradecido.


----------



## lsedr (Nov 18, 2010)

magolobo dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda ya solucione el problema las bobinas las saque de un tv blanco y negro dañado q tenia un vecino. ya lo probé pero no pasa nada solo cuando le doy vueltas a la bobina L1 solo se distorciona un poco la imagen de la TV en el canal 4 "no es un canal libre" intente en el canal 3 pero pasa lo mismo. este proyecto funciona como las consolas de video juegos de antes polystation me acuerdo q cuando jugaba en la tv de la casa, el veciono de al lado podia ver el juego en el canal 3.
> hay algo q no entiendo en la parte de la antena le tengo q añadir una antena telescopica o solo le pongo una salida RF "para captar una mejor señal" me puedes explicar lo de la antena esa parte no la entiendo.
> jajaja inventando conecte la antena del tv en la salida de la antena del trasnmisor note q salia la imagen pero en el canal 7 pero no tenia audio pero solo salia en la tv en donde lo estaba probando.
> a qui pongo la imagen del proyecto de donde me estoy guiando aclaro no es de mi proyecto.
> ...



Pues claro que el transmisor lleva una antena independiente...
Te puedes colocar en cualquier canal del 13 hacia abajo (preferiblemente), e ir ajustando la bobina de sintonia de transmision.

La bobina que usa 40 vueltas esa es de FI de sonido

En el proyecto esta toda la explicacion y el ajuste del transmisor....

La foto que subis es de mi proyecto, y creo que estare posteando otra foto mas clara pues esa fue con un movil que la hice...


----------



## lsedr (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/photo/iU1n853y/PB200028.html

aqui una foto


----------



## magolobo (Nov 21, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> http://www.4shared.com/photo/iU1n853y/PB200028.html
> 
> aqui una foto




hola gracias por tu gran ayuda he estado trabajando duro en el proyecto ya tengo todo el proyecto armado lo puce a funcionar pero solamente sale la imagen es decir la señal q emite el trasnmisor es solamente captada por un televisor y la imagen sale en el canal 7 q no es libre y sale en blanco y negro tambien se eschucha con sumbidos no tiene un buen audio" en la parte del audio ya use los 2 diodos 1n4003 en paralelo pero no me Han funcionado tambien probe con el NTE617. hice los respectivos ajuste pero no logro resultados. agradezco la ayuda.


----------



## lsedr (Dic 2, 2010)

magolobo dijo:


> hola gracias por tu gran ayuda he estado trabajando duro en el proyecto ya tengo todo el proyecto armado lo puce a funcionar pero solamente sale la imagen es decir la señal q emite el trasnmisor es solamente captada por un televisor y la imagen sale en el canal 7 q no es libre y sale en blanco y negro tambien se eschucha con sumbidos no tiene un buen audio" en la parte del audio ya use los 2 diodos 1n4003 en paralelo pero no me Han funcionado tambien probe con el NTE617. hice los respectivos ajuste pero no logro resultados. agradezco la ayuda.



Coloca la TV en el canal 3, y ajusta la bobina de transmision (la de pocas espiras), hazta lograr que se vea con colores y despues ajustas la frecuencia intermedia de sonido.

debes tener paciencia, pues a mi me resulto de inmediato y transmite muy bien...


----------



## lsedr (Dic 21, 2010)

Algun otro problema ??? comenten


----------



## lsedr (May 30, 2011)

yager dijo:
			
		

> gracias por el aporte , lo voy a tratar de hacer aunque el problema sera como siempre las bobinas FI



pos en la foto se ve las bobinas que utilisé...

si no las podes conseguir de un radio de CB viejo, que de este fue que consegui las dos mias, podes hacerla con jeringas, unas que venden en la farmacia que son bien delgadas (unos 5 a 6 mm)


----------



## michael20155 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hola 
Me pueden ayudar con el integrado LM1889 no lo tienen en las tiendas ni el sustituto, me podrian ayudar con otro integrado que haga la misma funcion.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 14, 2011)

En ese caso es mejor usar transistores...


----------



## michael20155 (Oct 14, 2011)

que tipo de transistor puedo usar?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 14, 2011)

mmm podria ser 2N2222, 2N3904, bc547 en fin, si lo quieres para los canales 2 al 6 puedes usar esos.


----------



## michael20155 (Oct 15, 2011)

hola  no tengo mucha experiencia solo conocimientos basico por que apenas estoy  en la carrera de ing electronica, pero me podrias ayudar para la  posicion de los transistores de en el circuito.

por favor


----------



## Yarovid (Feb 7, 2012)

Buen dia forista. quisiera saber que posibiidad habra de que me faciliten agunas paginasde a revista donde aparece el proyecto, especificamente desde a pagina 4 hasta a catorce, e probema es que no la consigo y quisiera saber si me la pueden facilitar. De antemanos muchas gracias.


----------



## lsedr (Feb 7, 2012)

Yarovid dijo:


> Buen dia forista. quisiera saber que posibiidad habra de que me faciliten agunas paginasde a revista donde aparece el proyecto, especificamente desde a pagina 4 hasta a catorce, e probema es que no la consigo y quisiera saber si me la pueden facilitar. De antemanos muchas gracias.



en cuanto a este proyecto amigo, están todas las paginas al principio de este tema, en la pagina uno del tema...

saludos c


----------



## jucemoar (Jul 21, 2015)

hola a todos 
alguien me podria decir como hago para  aumentarle la potencia a este proyecto a unos 10 kilometros 
gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 20, 2015)

jucemoar dijo:


> hola a todos
> alguien me podria decir como hago para  aumentarle la potencia a este proyecto a unos 10 kilometros
> gracias



Un consejo, en TV VHF / UHF, más que potencia para obtener buenos resultados es aconsejable aparte de emitir desde un sitio alto y visible con todas las antenas de TV que van a recibir tu señal, usar buenas antenas directivas.

Una emisora analógica que emitía aquí (Tele Úbeda) en el canal 8 VHF con 10 W usaban 4 antenas yagui a 75 ohm cada una apuntando a un punto cardinal (Norte-Sur-Este-Oeste). Con los modestos 10 W la señal podía ser recibida en 15 Km a la redonda.

Hubo gente que llegó a recibir la señal hasta a 50 Km.


----------

